#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  SKM  v8

## gustav

SKM v8* anyone?

See More: SKM  v8

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## gustav

> lol* crazy swedish



oopsss...Mr Ionion

----------


## orlyboy

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

FYI..

----------


## ingo_dingo

How do you open a new thread? I don't seem to have the button.

----------


## mukhriz

> How do you open a new thread? I don't seem to have the button.



perhaps you can use the thread as yours

----------


## ingo_dingo

I will but I was wondering how it's done since there is supposed to be a button in the top right hand corner of my screen* but there's nothing. I probably don't have the "privilege" but after 10 years in this forum I thought a button might pop up one day. Oh well* I'll just wait another decade.

----------


## orlyboy

> I will but I was wondering how it's done since there is supposed to be a button in the top right hand corner of my screen* but there's nothing. I probably don't have the "privilege" but after 10 years in this forum I thought a button might pop up one day. Oh well* I'll just wait another decade.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ingo_dingo

OK. I found it now. Thanks for that. It's not easy to find.

----------


## hammermill

I have SKM V8.0 and looking for ETAP V16.0. Message me if you want to trade.

----------


## mukhriz

> I have SKM V8.0 and looking for ETAP V16.0. Message me if you want to trade.



SKM v8 solved

----------


## user82

> SKM v8 solved



????

----------


## mukhriz

> I have SKM V8.0 and looking for ETAP V16.0. Message me if you want to trade.



i can give you installer* trade?

See More: SKM  v8

----------


## mukhriz

:d  :d  :d

----------


## surgeArrester

> 



Nice...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## orlyboy

> 



Solved? Does it mean skm is easy to reverse compare to oti.

----------


## user82

Very good..

----------


## mukhriz

it refers to the post by hammermill

----------


## ingo_dingo

> I have SKM V8.0 and looking for ETAP V16.0. Message me if you want to trade.



I'll swap you  ETAP V14.1 for it.  :Witless:

----------


## hammermill

> I'll swap you  ETAP V14.1 for it.



I'll take *****ed Easy Power v8 or V9.  :Smile:

----------


## mukhriz

> I'll take *****ed Easy Power v8 or V9.



9.7..

----------


## mukhriz

....

----------


## hammermill

No need for EasyPower 9.7 anymore.

Looking for EasyPower 9.8 or ETAP 16.0 in exchange for SKM V8.0.  SKM full version with all new modules released.

----------


## mukhriz

.....

----------


## user82

> No need for EasyPower 9.7 anymore.
> 
> Looking for EasyPower 9.8 or ETAP 16.0 in exchange for SKM V8.0.  SKM full version with all new modules released.



Please make youtube video (private view mode) showing that you have software working. I think you not tell truth with v8.See More: SKM  v8

----------


## hammermill

> Please make youtube video (private view mode) showing that you have software working. I think you not tell truth with v8.



I will prove it with video to those that are capable of trading. Are you capable of trading? Otherwise I'm just wasting my time with no upside. It's the holidays and I'd rather spend time with family.

----------


## ionioni

my 2 cents:

you should not ask for trading when you need something and i can give you the two most likely situations that will happen
1. the other party needs what you have however this also very likely means that he doesn't have what you need
2. you need what the other party has however the other one doesn't need your stuff or he can get it easily (my situation)
trading usually is started with some sort of profit in mind... you want to get something that has more value in exchange of less

imo you should just simply ask and wait better chances this way. when you proposed trading i automatically banned you from my mind lol

----------


## hammermill

> my 2 cents:
> 
> you should not ask for trading when you need something and i can give you the two most likely situations that will happen
> 1. the other party needs what you have however this also very likely means that he doesn't have what you need
> 2. you need what the other party has however the other one doesn't need your stuff or he can get it easily (my situation)
> trading usually is started with some sort of profit in mind... you want to get something that has more value in exchange of less
> 
> imo you should just simply ask and wait better chances this way. when you proposed trading i automatically banned you from my mind lol



I challenge you to ***** SKM V8.0.

----------


## mukhriz

> I challenge you to ***** SKM V8.0.



I can evaluate both  of your ***** and ionioni's...  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## mukhriz

....

----------


## gustav

Merry Xmas..  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## mukhriz

http://i.imgur.com/Ikc1oMz.png

Nice job Ionioni

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## surgeArrester

> Google Drive flags the main executable PTW32.exe original/untouched from the 8.0.1.6 install as a virus
> great stuff!



google always do that* sometimes we cant even attach exe files because it says its infected.

----------


## ionioni

i know about the exe (it is actually a policy they impose in order to block malware spreading on GD and Gmail) however when talking about zips it doesn't(shouldn't) flag easily an exe *inside* of the zip archive. that said *something* was found that they didn't liked in the exe's content and together with having the right extension gets to be flagged and this is bad for SKM (they should contact google for whitelisting or maybe to find out why they were actually flagged). 



mistery for me how google decides if something is infected as i didn't found much detail on the steps they do or on what algorithm they use. same exe goes clean 57/57 on virustotal.See More: SKM  v8

----------


## hyuni0627

ionioni* please share the address link.  :Smile:

----------


## surgeArrester

> i know about the exe (it is actually a policy they impose in order to block malware spreading on GD and Gmail) however when talking about zips it doesn't(shouldn't) flag easily an exe *inside* of the zip archive. that said *something* was found that they didn't liked in the exe's content and together with having the right extension gets to be flagged and this is bad for SKM (they should contact google for whitelisting or maybe to find out why they were actually flagged). 
> 
> mistery for me how google decides if something is infected as i didn't found much detail on the steps they do or on what algorithm they use. same exe goes clean 57/57 on virustotal.



i have also experienced unable to attach zip and rar files with exe inside. what i usually did is to rename the file without extension. and rewrite it after downloading.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## orlyboy

> i have also experienced unable to attach zip and rar files with exe inside. what i usually did is to rename the file without extension. and rewrite it after downloading.



yes* that is I usually did as well* renaming the "exe" file with some other extension and rename it back to its original extension after downloading.

----------


## ingo_dingo

Unless I'm missing some point; why don't you use Win Rar (it's free) then when giving it a password also press the option to encrypt the file names. Then nothing can tell what's in it. Nothing and no one. ( Except probably ionioni but he's probably some sort of new generation AI )   :Cocksure:  LOL
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
.
.
. .

----------


## surgeArrester

> Unless I'm missing some point; why don't you use Win Rar (it's free) then when giving it a password also press the option to encrypt the file names. Then nothing can tell what's in it. Nothing and no one. ( Except probably ionioni but he's probably some sort of new generation AI ) 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



in my experience* the same thing happens..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## ingo_dingo

Then I assume that it assumes anything it can't see or test is suspect. It however doesn't check if it's larger than 4.1 Gig. (Because that's what it said with that ETAP 16 ISO file.)
Does it bother with checking a RAR within a RAR or a RAR within a ZIP? Perhaps it's looking for copyright material as well. It's getting harder and harder to be sneaky. Google can't sell your private information to advertisers and third parties if it can't read it. Google's even sneakier than us.
.
.
.
.
. .

----------


## surgeArrester

if the is in iso format* i think it assumes it is a dvd image and can do nothing on it.

sometimes for example the windows defender* deletes automatically some ******s that we think that are okay. to avoid being deleted* i usually save them in an iso format and mount it via virtual drive* that way* the antivirus cant delete.

and it does check the files with a rar with a rar.. 

that why i normally rename it or in iso format..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## ingo_dingo

That's a great way around the problem.

----------


## ionioni

> I can evaluate both  of your ***** and ionioni's...



so... what's new in 8?

----------


## AuroraBorealis

> so... what's new in 8?



I think nothing is so much interesting in the new version

----------


## msalomone

> so... what's new in 8?



Hi. Some change are intresting* like

- New study module  Underground & Aboveground Cable Ampacity/Ductbank calculations
- New Module  Coordination Evaluation
- Added new short circuit methods for Arc Flash Evaluation
- Expanded the Device Fail to Operate option which applies to all Mains or as specified in the devices.
- New Zone Selective Interlocking modeling (ZSI)
- Added infinite bus option for utility component

By the way* anyone can share it?

Thanks!

----------


## AuroraBorealis

any updates with the latest version of skm ptw* v8..any body can share the installation files

See More: SKM  v8

----------


## cadguy

8.0.1.6 Latest version.  :Smile:

----------


## msalomone

> 8.0.1.6 Latest version.



 :Excitement:  Can you share it? Or only by trade?  :Grumpy:

----------


## cadguy

--------

----------


## mukhriz

======

----------


## mukhriz

> Can you share it? Or only by trade?



Full installer is 8.5..demo is 8.6

----------


## uaytac

Ok* Please share 8.5

----------


## mukhriz

Who to *****?

Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk

----------


## mukhriz

....

----------


## mukhriz

.....

----------


## mukhriz

....

----------


## uaytac

..........

----------


## mukhriz

....

See More: SKM  v8

----------


## mukhriz

....

----------


## mukhriz

Anybody with the workin med?

Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk

----------


## PemulA

........

----------


## mukhriz

....

Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk

----------


## user82

.............

----------


## mukhriz

Still waiting...

Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk

----------


## PemulA

> Still waiting...
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk



waiting and waiting ... no one come to bring the med....  :Friendly Wink:

----------


## gustav

> waiting and waiting ... no one come to bring the med....



One day...

----------


## PemulA

> One day...



yes one day ... i hope soon ...

----------


## gustav

> yes one day ... i hope soon ...



cadguy has it..

----------


## gustav

Yeahhhh...got the demo

----------


## cadguy

In Demo you can not edit main Library. Try for full version.

See More: SKM  v8

----------


## gustav

> In Demo you can not edit main Library. Try for full version.



Its ok cant edit lib..good enuf...you have it?

----------


## gustav

no news for this wonderful SW
waiting is a pain.....

----------


## ingo_dingo

It's very quiet for SKM 8. I think most people are happy with ETAP and are waiting for Digsilent PF 2017

----------


## gustav

> It's very quiet for SKM 8. I think most people are happy with ETAP and are waiting for Digsilent PF 2017



yeahhhh...waiting for SKM v8...

----------


## gustav

anyone?

----------


## Honey59

Waiting for DigSilent 2016 or 2017

----------


## cadguy

> anyone?



Provide SKM 8 full version files.

----------


## Ali_OZ

Let's trade* mine has dongle though

----------


## Ali_OZ

Does anyone have SKM PTW V7* mine was working until few weeks. I can generate keys but it doesn't work.
Any help would be appreciated.

----------


## Ali_OZ

If you have install files for SKM V8 or working full versionof V7* please share your email* I will be in touch
with a nice deal* please rely if you are serious.

----------


## DaffyDuck

you say on the 1st post referring to v8




> Let's trade* mine has dongle though



but later you also say




> If you have install files for SKM V8 or working full versionof V7* please share your email* I will be in touch
> with a nice deal* please rely if you are serious.



you're contradicting yourself in two consecutive (4 minutes apart) posts. now... what's it gonna be?
or you simply don't want to share the installation files* but then how could one solve your problem?

----------


## gustav

yes i have.

See More: SKM  v8

----------


## user82

...............

----------


## msalomone

> yes i have.



SKM v8 or v7?

----------


## Ali_OZ

Guys* to clarify* I want skm V7 that works. Anyone ?

----------


## gustav

Does anyone here ever attended any SKM courses? Mine to share the training notes?

----------


## himmelstern

could some one share me skm plese 
PM me

----------


## lilkubbs

I am interested in SKM v8...if you have it PM me with an offer

edit: edited the post to be more clear. I don't have SKM v8* I am looking for it.

----------


## lilkubbs

......

----------


## himmelstern

talk with Mukhriz user

----------


## gustav

i have the demo installer.
really hope cadguy can share the ***** eventho its a demo.

----------


## gustav

Anyone with the med?

----------


## hyuni0627

Please share the install file for v8.

----------


## orlyboy

> Does anyone here ever attended any SKM courses? Mine to share the training notes?



there is a tutorial in the skm software itself* it is included there in their package* but i think better if it is coming from a training center.
please share the training materials.

thanksSee More: SKM  v8

----------


## cadguy

Demo med vs Latest Full install files. If anyone agree....

----------


## gustav

> Demo med vs Latest Full install files. If anyone agree....



what have you done with the demo med you have?
anyway I have full installer skm v8.5... :Smile:

----------


## orlyboy

> what have you done with the demo med you have?
> anyway I have full installer skm v8.5...



please share the installer

----------


## Freeciel

Please share if possible* appreciate.

----------


## lilkubbs

Anyone willing to share? I sent out the full install file to some users via PM with the hopes of getting the ***** in return but haven't seen anything yet. I thought this forum tried to work together?

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Anyone willing to share? I sent out the full install file to some users via PM with the hopes of getting the ***** in return but haven't seen anything yet. I thought this forum tried to work together?



Who?

----------


## lilkubbs

A few of you should have received a PM from me with a present. Please use wisely and help me if you can. Thank you!

----------


## lilkubbs

I am having trouble with my Library file in SKM, can someone with version 8 please share their PTW lib file with me to replace my corrupt version? Thanks..

----------


## mukhriz

Does the above means you have a workin sw?

----------


## Ali_OZ

I am a buy if there is a serious seller for SKM V8 install files

----------


## Ali_OZ

Is there actually anyone here with PTW V8 and who wants to share free or with reward?  I don't mind either. Or PPL are just mucking around with nothing!

----------


## Ali_OZ

5 0 0 dol on offer  for Skm v8 install files or full working version for double the offer,  now let's  see the serious guys here.

See More: SKM  v8

----------


## sounakroy

I need SKM version 8.0 very urgently.. if anyone already has it .. could you please share ??? Thanks in advance

----------


## cadguy

SKM 8 full med available in exchange for DIgsilent

----------


## cadguy

> what have you done with the demo med you have?
> anyway I have full installer skm v8.5...



You can send the 8.5 full installer for some reward  :Smile:

----------


## rkjrpoa

> I have SKM V8.0 and looking for ETAP V16.0. Message me if you want to trade.



Hi. I have the etap 16. Would do you like to exchange yet?

----------


## Saad Abdul Basit

.......

----------


## Saad Abdul Basit

.............

----------


## Saad Abdul Basit

...........

----------


## cadguy

> I need SKM V8. Does anyone have it ? Cadguy or Mukhriz?



Please check PM

----------


## zabiruddin

Can u please provide me also skm8. please Cadguy or Mukhriz?

----------


## engineer tahseen

can anyone help me 
i need authorized code for easy power Ver 9.7

----------


## tata0405

Does someone have the link for the skm v8?

----------


## gustav

Skm v8 pls

See More: SKM  v8

----------


## cadguy

------

----------


## gustav

> ------



What do you mean time to type 8 letters

----------


## tata0405

Any news off PTW SKM V8? and activation?

My contributions:
Serial DIGSI Siemens V4.93, Full Instalation: 
28374-0255-39178
26784-0255-37798
11-872-0255-58749

Enjoy

----------


## uaytac

solo.solidstatenetworks.com/mmo/etap/ETAP18EN-i-20180625-DLM.exe

----------


## uaytac

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## zeigler

please upload DLM ver 18.1

----------


## zeigler

> solo.solidstatenetworks.com/mmo/etap/ETAP18EN-i-20180625-DLM.exe



please upload DLM ver 18.1

----------


## Nadeem shabbir

please can you share with me easyPower any version.

----------


## tata0405

Any news off PTW SKM V8? and activation?

My contributions:
1584-2018 IEEE Guide for Performing Arc-Flash Hazard Calculations

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kalai

Does someone have the link for the skm v8

----------

